
11 February Will Be a Day of ACTA Protests - minecraftman
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/02/02/11-february-will-be-a-day-of-protest-in-europe-against-the-controversial-acta-treaty/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29
======
tzs
ACTA does not do most of the things they think it does. It's generally a good
idea before protesting something to actually understand it, or you end up
looking silly.

Here's some information on what it actually does and does not do:
[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/01/internet-
awa...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/01/internet-awash-in-
inaccurate-anti-acta-arguments.ars)

~~~
jdp23
Here's EFF's take:

Some of the worst aspects of the previous draft of the ACTA agreement, such as
a provision requiring ISPs to adopt a Three Strikes Law,[3] were removed from
the U.S. Trade Representative’s final version of the instrument released in
May 2011. ACTA suffocates collaborative creativity and innovation, and less
explicitly, but just as gravely threatens free speech through provisions that
may lead to Internet access restrictions for the “sake” of combating “imminent
violation” of intellectual property laws. Worst of all, the secrecy of the
negotiations sets a dangerous precedent for future international agreements,
in creating powerful trade agreements that both skirt existing international
discussions on intellectual property and allow it to go through with little or
no input from civil society organizations or the public.

From [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/12/2011-review-
developmen...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/12/2011-review-developments-
acta)

------
ryandvm
Sadly the internet community has already spent all their protest capital on
the SOPA blackout. ACTA will be lucky to be a footnote in the mainstream news.

~~~
hastur
Maybe in US, not elsewhere. In Poland, we already had some nice anti-ACTA
protests on 24-26 of January, pushing our govt into panic mode, and if word
spreads we will kick butts again on Feb 11.

~~~
zalew
Yep, but I have actually been to the friday protest in Warsaw, and I must
admin that attendance was poor and consisted mostly of youngsters who don't
really get what they are protesting against (still kudos for caring enough to
get out of home at -15'C, current weather doesn't help, really).

